# Maccer's Adoption Diary



## Maccer

Well I think I need a place on these boards to track our progress on this adoption Journey, hopefully we will look back in a few years and say 'look how far we have come'  !
At the moment we are booked into an Information evening on the 9th March with our County Council, but I have also taken a chance and requested an info pack from our local council, sorry if this is confusing 
Anyway back to the point, la 1 wants us to fill out a whole family information questionnaire before they will even send someone out to see us, I have finished my part of the questionnaire and DP will complete his part this weekend, I didn't think it would take as long as it did to fill in but we have been told the more information the better and since I am from a another country, I do wonder how they will be able to verify all of this so I have been completely honest and open and I want them to know that I am willing to supply them with any information that they may require.  Also from what I have read this consortium seems to do things a bit differently to the LA, but this just adds to my list of questions for the information evening.  So I shall be dropping off our Information questionnaire to the consortium next week and we will see what happens from there.    

Have a lovely weekend everyone  
Mx


----------



## kittykat1234

All sounds good maccer!! 
All the best and keep us posted xxx


----------



## Cars

The very best of luck Maccier xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Camly

lots of luck and love for ur journey x x x x x


----------



## Maccer

Thanks all for the good wishes.   
We have finished the application, just double checking everything and then it will all be posted off tomorrow!  So hopefully we will hear from a sw'er in the next couple of weeks.  

Hope everyone had a great weekend.

Mx


----------



## Maccer

Just a quick one to say, I dropped off all the forms to the consortium last night, so now we just wait I suppose.     

Mx


----------



## kittykat1234

Keep us posted xxx


----------



## Maccer

Well we came home today after walking the dogs to a letter waiting for us, stating that the consortium has received our application and that a social worker will be in touch soon, this is well and truly a waiting game can't believe it has taken them so long just to send a letter, anyway we have our info evening with the LA on Tuesday, which we are both looking forward too, we can't wait to hear from parents that have already adopted and meet other prospective adopters.  My partner and I have taken the this week off (we both have leave to use before the end of March) so we will be spending some quality time together and with our two springers, lots of walks and lunches, cant wait to have some quiet time (if possible with two springers).  Will update after our info evening.


Have a great weekend all.
Take care.

Mx


----------



## mmmbop

Hi maccer,
enjoy the info meet,the waiting is hard,keep us posted,
love bos,xx


----------



## Maccer

Thanks for the responses ,  we went to our info evening last night and found it really good, I was pleasantly surprised to see a lot of people there, mostly couples but I really wasn't expecting to see so many people, but it was very nice to see, most of the information we knew already from the lovely people on here and through books and pamphlets, we found the adoptive parent talk really informative, it was really nice to hear from a parent that has been through the process and what obstacles they had faced and are still to face. 
We had a brief chat to one of the sw'ers about me coming from South Africa and what I will need to do with regards to CRB checks, so I have kickstarted that process today.      Hopefully we will have a phone call soon from either LA.  I just hope someone from the other LA calls soon, I might give them until Friday then give them a call?  What do you think?  See the 'dropped off enquiry form' ticker below.  Anyway I think I am starting to babble now so better go.  Hope everyones journey is going smoothly.

Mx


----------



## Maccer

Recently I have been undecided about wether or not to contact the la, but today I bit the bullet and emailed the address that I found on the website, I got a reply    (I didn't think I would get a reply so soon), we have been allocated a sw'er and she will be in touch very soon to make an appointment, I even got an apology for it taking so long, apparently the sw'er has been on annual leave, yippee we might finally be taking that all important step in the process.  I just hope they say we are OK to go ahead  .  

Mx


----------



## Pink Lady 66

Maccer said:


> Recently I have been undecided about wether or not to contact the Southend la, but today I bit the bullet and emailed the address that I found on the website, I got a reply  (I didn't think I would get a reply so soon), we have been allocated a sw'er and she will be in touch very soon to make an appointment, I even got an apology for it taking so long, apparently the sw'er has been on annual leave, yippee we might finally be taking that all important step in the process. I just hope they say we are OK to go ahead  .
> 
> Mx


is this the la that you attended an info meeting with ?


----------



## Maccer

Hi Lady Pink,

No this is the other one, I want to meet the sw'er from this one and then decide who we are going to proceed with, with the regards to the other la, we met a few of the sw'ers last week at the info evening,  a few other ladies that are going through.  I don't think la 1do a info evening, they pretty much send you a very very detailed form to fill in and then meet you and decide wether we are right to carry on with the process.  I do feel terrible saying that we might have the choice of two la's when you are going through such a hard and frustrating time to just get hold of one, so sorry Lady Pink, I do hope your la calls you soon.  .

Mx


----------



## Pink Lady 66

Maccer said:


> Hi Lady Pink,
> 
> No this is the other one, I want to meet the sw'er from this one (Southend) and then decide who we are going to proceed with, with the regards to Essex la, we met a few of the sw'ers last week at the info evening, so now I would like to meet the Southend one and we can make an informed decision, a few other ladies that are going through the adoption in my la have had to make the choice too. I don't think Southend do a info evening, they pretty much send you a very very detailed form to fill in and then meet you and decide wether we are right to carry on with the process. I do feel terrible saying that we might have the choice of two la's when you are going through such a hard and frustrating time to just get hold of one, so sorry Lady Pink, I do hope your la calls you soon.  .
> 
> Mx


I have just posted on my adoption journey and no one will take us on, as we live out of the area all but a few miles how can this be the case ??


----------



## Maccer

I find it so strange that they won't take you on, do you know anyone in your area that has managed to adopt before? someone must have,  I cannot believe your LA is the only one that takes out of the area, if I was in your place, I would go with the VA, get approved and then make sure you are on the national adoption register and hope and pray that something comes up that way, I would also make sure that all your LA's got a copy of your details to make sure you are considered from all options, it has to better than all this uncertainty??  It sounds simple and maybe I have it wrong and you can't do it this way but it is worth investigating.  

Mx


----------



## Pink Lady 66

Maccer said:


> I find it so strange that they won't take you on, do you know anyone in your area that has managed to adopt before? someone must have, I cannot believe your LA is the only one that takes out of the area, if I was in your place, I would go with the VA, get approved and then make sure you are on the national adoption register and hope and pray that something comes up that way, I would also make sure that all your LA's got a copy of your details to make sure you are considered from all options, it has to better than all this uncertainty?? It sounds simple and maybe I have it wrong and you can't do it this way but it is worth investigating.
> 
> Mx


I am seriously considering going with a VA now as we have approached one which sounded quite nice also there are children on BMP who would be quite suitable for us. I will wait til the end of April to hear back from LA and if no firm offer of a prep course will fill in the forms for the VA. I do not want to give up at such an early stage.


----------



## Maccer

I will be thinking of you,  I hope you get a call either later today or tomorrow and she is extremely apologetic but that you also get the answer you need and want.  

Let us know when she calls.

Mx


----------



## Maccer

Hello All,

Got a letter from the la 2 yesterday stating that they have received our application and will let us know wether they think we are suitable to go ahead with adoption or not 'in due course', must be honest I am getting rather fed up of waiting for a call, I just want to hear those words 'we think you are suitable', I think if I knew we were on our way I would be better off, oh well lets just hope I get a call this week.

Hope everyone had a good weekend.

Mx


----------



## Maccer

Typical really,  we received a letter this morning from one of the la's stating a day and a time that they would like to meet with us to discuss going further and to find out more about ourselves (WOOHHOOO), but it is the one day this month that DP cannot do, he has a very important meeting that day and he can't get out of it    .  The letter was posted last week but we only received it today, I swear our postman only comes round to our house once or twice a week, I digress. Anyway I emailed this la earlier this week to chase them up and they stated that the relevant sw'er was away until Monday, so I have just emailed her directly asking her to ignore my previous email and thank you for getting in contact and suggested some other dates, I really don't want to mess her around and I am so looking forward to finally meeting with her, we just have to wait and see what date she comes back with, hopefully on Monday, I am happy that we might finally be on our way but it just seems we hit another wall, so again we WAIT, not the la's fault though.  

We are waiting for a letter from the other la too, they contacted me earlier in the week and asked all sorts of questions about DP's past relationship, wish they had really spoken to him about that, but they also wanted to know if I was a British citizen (which I am) and about our house and some other questions, felt like I got the 3rd degree over the phone but at the end she said she will pass my answers onto her manager and a social worker will be assigned to us and will contact us in a few weeks.  Seems like things are going well but I really want to meet with the 1st la mentioned here to get a feel from them and then decide which one we will go with and wether they will go ahead with us.

I think I am starting to babble now so I am going to sign off, thanks for reading (if you got this far).

Mx


----------



## Maccer

Initial meeting now scheduled for the 6th May, cannot wait.    
We might be on our way finally.

Mx


----------



## kittykat1234

Brilliant - good luck with everything!! 

xxx


----------



## Tarango

Hi Maccer

Nothing works quickly in the world of Social services but at least you have a meeting arranged and will be able to decide who you like the 'feel' of and choose your agency!


 not long until 6 May!!!

good luck for your journey xxx

love 
T
xx


----------



## sweets x

Good luck hun, roll on 6th may


----------



## Maccer

Thanks everyone,  Congrats again Tarango, I know this journey is really going to test my patience but I just want to know that they will take us on and that they are happy with us. 

We are going out and about this weekend to take piccies of the local parks and attractions around and then me and DP will be looking at decorating the house (much to his disgust, he really does not like DIY), but its just looking at paint samples this weekend, the hard work will come later, the main thing is that it will keep me busy and it will help to focus my mind on something else for a bit while we wait, I have a feeling my wallet is going to feel it more than anything or anyone else.

Take care,

Mx


----------



## Maccer

I haven't been on here for ages, everything looks so different in a good way. 
Well we had our initial vistit today with one of the la's and the sw'er was lovely and it was really good to have a chat about the journey and what to expect, so now we have the crb's and medicals and I have to get my South African checks done too.  All in all I feel good about today, I am glad we have finally taken the first step. 

Mx


----------



## sweets x

glad everything went ok hunny x x


----------



## kittykat1234

Hey you , 

Nor have i!! First day back on here after a few weeks, it feels like ages!! I have had to send my lap top in for repair and it looks like it's going to be a no go so going to have to buy another one, but can't afford it yet so just going to have to try and come on here as and when at work etc!

Glad all is going well with you though xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Congratulations chick xxx


----------



## Maccer

Hi all,

Thank you for your replies,  I have been on a course and have had to study for a few exams so I have been trying to keep away from all distractions, all worth it though, I passed, now I am just looking for a permanent job, there is hardly anything out there at the moment.  Anyway the adoption process seems to be moving, be it at a snail's pace, but hey ho its moving, our CRB and medical forms were collected last night so hopefully we should be on a course in the next few months.  I am thinking its going to be around September like KittyKat, but we will see.  I am going to try and make more of an effort to get on these boards, everyone has been so helpful, so thanks again ladies, I hope all your journeys are going well.

Mx


----------



## Maccer

Well we had two more letters on Friday, two more forms to be signed, one stating that we are happy to go ahead with an application to adopt, I am hoping this means that our LA is happy to take us on, Anyway I dropped off the forms last night, so hopefully they can be processed this week, I think they may take a while though, I have lived at 7 addresses since moving over here, but we will see, it will take as long as it takes, it is out of our hands at the moment. Hope everyone is well.

Lots of Love

Mx


----------



## Maccer

I forgot to say in my earlier post that I will be going for an interview on 18th June at a local childrens centre to see if I am suitable for volunteering there, means more CRB forms to fill in but I am sure it will be worth it and it adds to my experience with little ones, the other good thing is that it is weekend work which is what I have been trying to find, I just hope they like me     .

Mx


----------



## Maccer

Yippe, Quick note to say it is all official, we had a letter yesterday from our LA stating that they are willing to take us on, so thrilled, we kinda knew we were going ahead anyway because they have started the CRB and medical checks, but it is nice to see it in Black and white, so now we wait, Again.

Mx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Fantastic ! xxx


----------



## Maccer

Thanks Bee Bee,
Well another CRB form filled in for volunteering, its all becoming so real, had a lovely chat to the lady in charge at the children's centre she was very welcoming and helpful, not much happens on the weekends but there is something that occurs every four weeks and she is putting me forward to help out with that and on the other weekends I can do bits and bobs to help out, as we all know the CRB check will take a while, so I will only start there in the new term, but I am looking forward to meeting new people and of course interacting with the children,  thanks for reading, hope everyone else's journey is moving along nicely.

Take Care

Maccerx


----------



## sweets x

glad things are going well hunny x


----------



## Maccer

Well things have started moving, we are both booked in for our medicals booked in about 3 weeks, gives me a chance to shift some weight.  We received the forms that the Doctor needs to fill in too so had a quick look through that and we have been told that we might need to go for chest x-rays, the only thing I am really concerned about is the cost of all of this, but we will manage.  I start my volunteering on Saturday so really looking forward to it, this is a one off until the new term in September then the real work will start.  So all in all things are moving along slowly but surely which I am fine with as I am still looking for a new job, so hopefully by September I will be in my new role. Hope everyone else is enjoying this wonderful weather.

Take care,
Mx


----------



## sweets x

glad things are moving, have fun saturday x x


----------



## Maccer

So Saturday I pitch up to do my first bit of volunteering at a local school and one of the first things I get asked and would continue to be asked throughout the day was 'do you have a child at this school?'  How do you explain to complete strangers that you are there to help out as you want to adopt without getting that sympathy look or the awkward questions, I really wasn't quick enough to come up with some other excuse for me just turning up and helping complete strangers at a school fete.  

I should explain, in the new school year I will be helping out at a Saturday club in the children's centre that is attached to the school, so they asked if I wouldn't mind helping out at the fete this weekend and I thought it would be great to meet some new people but I think I was a bit naive, I really should have known that I would be asked these questions.  I was running around the whole day basically doing the jobs that no one else wanted to do, I didn't get any breaks and had nothing to eat until about 4 in the afternoon, but I loved interacting with the children, there were some real cuties there.  I hope the Saturday club will be a bit better, I am sure it will be.  

Anyway we have our medicals booked for 16th, I am also attending a child protection course on 15th, which should be good.  Other news is we have my DP's family coming down from the north in a few weeks and we will be having a massive BBQ at ours, looking forward to it but have so much prep work to do as well as my normal day job. 

Hope everyone else's journey is going well.

Mx


----------



## sweets x

Glad you got the medicals booked, how long till you get the results etc....?
Good also that you got the bbq to look forward too.
As for the telling people your adopting, at my 1st aid course, everyone already had kids so when i was asked i just said were starting adoption procedure's, but, said it with a smile and was happy that i never got sympathy looks that you normally can do. 
take care sweetie


----------



## Maccer

Well I think this is going to be my last post for a while, we have been put on hold until February next year as my OH needs to be smoke free for a year before they will go ahead with putting us on a prep course, I am gutted but maybe its for the best, we have so much going on at the moment that next year would probably be best for us.  So good luck to all those who have already started, I hope your journeys go smoothly and I hope to catch up with all of you soon.  I will be popping in to check on you from time to time.

Take Care everyone,

Mx


----------



## Camly

aww maccer    glad ur feeling ok about ur delay. its funny how every authority is different. my dh smoked almost right up to our prep groups. once we had our prep dates, he gave up. he found it incredibly hard tho but im proud he has done it.  best of luck 

lots of love camly xxx


----------



## Maccer

Thanks Camly, I do find this a bit odd too, but those are the rules I suppose.  We are not giving up, it's just been postponed a bit.  They are still getting the CRB checks done so when Feb does come around I am hoping we will be at the top of the list to go on the prep course.  Thanks for taking the time to respond, hope you are enjoying being a forever mummy.


Mx


----------



## sweets x

Maccer- am sorry you have been put back a bit, hope your doing ok about it all hun. You'll still get to your goal hun.
(by the way, its nic if you haven't realised lol, thought i'd better change my name, make it a bit more personal)
Take care hun x x


----------



## Maccer

Thanks Sweets, I hope your journey is going well.  Will keep logging in to check on everyone from time to time. 

Take Care, 

Maccer x


----------



## waimanu

I have just read about your journey so far and have to reply even though I cannot add graphics or anything else (this being my first post).  I am so sorry to hear about the delay in your assessment, how very frustrating for you.  My dh and I are ending our home assessment All I would say is don't lose hope!  use the time to your benefit - lots of reading - anything to prepare yourself so you are forearmed with knowledge and a realistic expectation.  This process is so hard, but I really do think you can prepare yourselves so you can make the best of it and stay strong.  There have been times when we have wondered why on earth we are putting ourselves through it. I firmly believe that by building on your positive attitude you will get through.  Check reading lists, gain experience and take it as it comes.
Wishing you all the best -don't give up hoping 
waimanu X


----------



## ❣Audrey

Oh Maccer  sorry to hear this.  I will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## Maccer

Hello,

I am back, we are currently doing our Prep course.  I am so excited to be back on this journey.  I hope everyone is doing well, I will do a more detailed post a bit later on.  Just wanted to say hi.


Maccer


----------



## sweets x

have pm'd you, thats fab hunny


----------



## Maccer

Hello,

Well we got some good news on Thursday, our SW called and said that she would like to begin Homestudy at the beginning of June.  I am so glad that we are finally moving forward, but part of me keeps thinking what is the next delay going to be and will they find something that will mean they will have to stop or pause the process.  After all the waiting that we have done I really don't want to get too ahead of myself, is this normal?
I probably should be excited and just enjoy Homestudy perhaps after the 1st session I will be more at ease about everything.

I am so glad I started this diary, maybe in a few months I will be able to look back and say what were you so worried about.   


Maccer x


----------



## sweets x

Bless ya, you will hun. Hope 1st session goes well xx


----------



## Maccer

Thanks Sweets, I bet you are so excited, I can't imagine myself at the stage you are, I am so thrilled for you though.  

Please keep us updated!


Maccer x


----------



## Maccer

Well its confirmed, 1st Homestudy meeting - 13th June 2011!  EEEK!!


----------



## Maccer

1st Homestudy - CHECK!!

I am so glad we have finally reached this milestone.  So we have arranged the next few sessions and got a lot of homework.  I am trying not to get too excited but I am so happy that we are making some progress.

Maccer x


----------



## ❣Audrey

Fantastic news chick xxx


----------



## Maccer

Thanks Audrey, so good to hear from you, I hope you are keeping well chicky.

Maccer x


----------



## [Katie]

Hi Maccer.

So glad you are back on the adoption journey and that HS is going well. How long have they said it will take and how often do you get a visit?

Did you continue your voluntary help at the children's centre. Reading your post from last year has made me contact a local centre. I have left a message for someone to call me back about it.

All the best.
Katie xx


----------



## Maccer

Hi Katie,

We are currently having HS every two weeks. Our SW is going on holiday for a bit in August so we will have a break then, we have been told all going well we should be finished by the end of the year. 

Although we have had a bit of a hiccup now and I wish I could say more but there is a chance that we may be put on hold for a while again, I am hoping not,I don't know if I could stand another wait, but our SW is going to check with her manager and let us know at the next session.  So please send all your    this way.  


I am no longer working at the centre, only because I got messed around a bit so  I am looking for something else to do, good luck with your centre, I hope they are able to help you.  I hope your journey is a smooth one.

Maccer x


----------



## Maccer

Hello again,

Haven't had a chance to post between work and Homestudy homework, we are making progress slowly.  I had my first solo one yesterday.  I know most of our referees have received their forms.  Now I am off to check how everyone else is getting on.

Maccer xx


----------



## sweets x

Glad all is going along nicely x x


----------



## [Katie]

Glad to see things are progressing, albeit slowly. How much homework do you get? Do you need a degree to understand it all?

Katie xxx


----------



## Maccer

Thanks sweets, hope the lo is settling in nicely!  


  Katie, not quite a degree but you do need a memory of an elephant, recalling your childhood and every other little bit of information that you probably wouldn't even think it was relevant.  How are you getting on?

We now have a break for a while whilst our SW goes on holiday and I am changing jobs (not a great time to do it in the middle of HS).  My new job has a lot more to offer me in terms of benefits and adoption leave so its the right move to do it now before we go to panel.  

Maccer x


----------



## Maccer

Hello,

Well we are still going through homestudy, DP has just had his first solo session today and he has one more and then we are back on the joint meetings, hopefully we will have a finished PAR by the end of the year or at worst the beginning of next year.  All references have been taken and our SW is about to start setting up the interviews.  I really cannot wait for this part to be over with.  DP has an ex wife that they need to talk to, so I really do hope it all goes well.  

On another note, my new job is going really well however I have to tell them about the homestudy meetings and my plans to adopt in about 6 months, I don't know how I am going to break that to them.  

I hope everyone else is keeping well, thanks for reading.

Maccer x


----------



## sweets x

Glad all is going well sweetie x x


----------



## Maccer

Hi All,

Back again, been so long since I have been on here, we have been so busy with homestudy, birthdays and family.  Its been a good few  months but alas we are still 4 or 5 months off from panel, we have 4 more sessions of homestudy left and then we need to wait as the panel only meets once a month.  Such a waiting game!

In the meantime I am looking into working with children over the next few months on a volunteering basis as well as attending some parenting courses, hopefully this help me gain some experience.  

I need to catch up on everyone's journeys, I hope all is going well with you all!


Maccer x


----------



## sweets x

hiya hun, sorry time is dragging for you. After xmas hopefully will fly by xxxxx


----------



## Maccer

Thanks Sweets, hope both your girls are settling in nicely.

We had another HS session today and it looks like we are nearly there, I am starting to get excited now. We have been advised to read some books on attachment, so if anyone has any suggestions, please let me know.

On another note, we are getting all set for Christmas, all the decorations are up.  I just hope that by this time next year I will be looking forward and planning a visit from Santa.

Maccer x


----------



## Maccer

Well its not a major one but it is a big one for me.  Today was our last HS session.  Our SW has to go away and compile her report and we will have a 2nd opinion visit and we are aiming for a March or April panel.  I am so thrilled that we have made it this far. The Big milestone will be once we have been approved.  At least we have finished HS before the end of the year which was our goal.  

Hope all is well with everyone else.

Maccer x


----------



## LB125

Hi Maccer,
Hi, It's me  . Hope your christmas went well. Congrats about finishing 'homestudy', hopefully 2012 will be your year. Oh and thanks for organising the meal before christmas for our prep group. have you placed me yet? hope you both will be available for the next get together at mine at the end of Jan.
LB125


----------



## Maccer

Hi LB125,

So good to hear from you, I will def be there at the end of January but DP might not be able to make it.  I hope you had a fantastic Christmas and New year.  We wish you both all the best for this year, we will be thinking about you this week, I don't want to go into much detail on here but cannot wait to hear all about it.

Take care,

Maccer x


----------



## [Katie]

Hi Maccer.

Happy New Year. So glad things are moving for you. Has your SW booked a date for panel yet? 

Our SW booked our panel date ages ago and infact was being too optimistic so it has been put back a month! We have had our second opinion visit but SW still has to visit referees and we have a family and friends visit in 2 weeks where she will meet our close network.

Katie xx


----------



## Maccer

Hi All,

Haven't been on here in ages but we finally have dates, we will be going to panel in May and have our 2nd opinion visit on 16th April.  Cannot wait to hopefully get approved.

Sorry its a short update, hope everyone else is doing well?

Maccer x


----------



## flickJ

That's great news Maccer, good luck with your final visit and panel. I am fairly new here so I have been catching up with your story, so glad things have worked out on your journey


----------



## Maccer

Thanks Flickj,  Good luck with your journey, I hope it all goes smoothly for you.

We received our first draft of the PAR today, it's not fully completed by our SW but it is nearly there, we are getting excited now.

Cannot wait to get to panel, I hope everyone else is doing well.

Maccer x


----------



## Maccer

Hi all,


Well our 2nd opinion visit took place today and it was fantastic, the sw'er was great.  She said there weren't any major concerns with us and that they think everything should go well at panel, fingers crossed.  It won't stop me worrying but I am a bit more confident.  We are nearly there, we are looking forward to hopefully moving to the next stage.  


Maccer x


----------



## Maccer

We have just signed off our PAR and that will be submitted on Monday now, however our SW wants to see all of us again just to have a chat to my DP's daughters and then we should be all set to go.  I cannot wait to get through this stage, I know everyone says that it is such an anticlimax but these last few weeks have been quite stressful, trying to get it all done for May Panel, I just want to hear those words 'Approved'.

I hope everything goes to plan!

Maccer x


----------



## flickJ

How wonderful, May is just round the corner and it all seems to be coming together for you, I'm   for you and keep those


----------



## Maccer

Thanks so much Flickj, it has been a long time coming.   


Monday's meeting went ahead without any problems and since my Mom is here for a short while, she got to meet our SW.  We received confirmation of our date and time for panel and I cannot wait! So excited and nervous at the same time.  
Hopefully the next time I post on here, we are 'approved'


Maccer x


----------



## Maccer

Well today we were approved!  We are so thrilled, we had a lovely day and went out to celebrate all our friends and family have been so supportive and are so happy for us.  I am so glad we have made it through this stage and I know we may have a long wait ahead of us but it is such a relief to get through panel.  The head of panel was lovely and very calming.  I hope everyone has a positive panel experience, like we did today.

Maccer x


----------



## flickJ

Congratulations    

I bet you are so relieved, hope you do not have to wait to long to be matched, but at least now you are on to the exciting part


----------



## thespouses

Congratulations!


----------



## Maccer

Thanks so much FlickJ and the spouses.     


Yes it is a big relief thanks, we are going to let the dust settle a bit before we start chasing our social worker.  .  Hope your journey is going well FlickJ.


----------



## BlueStar

Hi Maccer
Just read your diary from start to the last post, blimey! Congratulations to both of you for being approved! Hopefully 2012 will be your year and you get a little angel/angels soon! 
We're about to embark onto the prep course and home study and I imagine it taking up the rest of 2012 and half of 2013.  
Congratulations on your milestone again!
 
All the best
BlueStar


----------



## nutmeg

Congratulations on getting through panel - enjoy it! It sounds like you had a very positive experience.


----------



## [Katie]

Congratulations Maccer on being approved. xx


----------



## Maccer

Thanks Bluestar, Nutmeg and Katie.   We are enjoying not rushing around completing HS homework but I can feel reality is going to hit me soon too, the idea that we have another long wait ahead of us is starting to dawn on me but I need to just stay positive, I hope we hear something soon.  I hope all your journeys are going well.  

Take care,

Maccer xxx


----------



## KJB1978

Congrats on panel outcome!!  Fingers crossed for a short wait now


----------



## Maccer

Thanks KJB1978, good luck with your panel date, I am sure you will be great! 


MaccerPB x


----------



## sweets x

Hiya hun.
So thrilled for you, been along time coming but your getting there. 
Lots of hugs and xxxxxx


----------



## Maccer

Thanks so much sweets, I hope all is going well with you lo's.  


Maccer x


----------



## Maccer

An update....

Well we are still waiting for our official letter stating that we have been approved, we chased this up yesterday and it seems there isn't a problem with our approval but our la still need the official letter and they just think it is stuck somewhere in the system.  

Our SW has also asked to meet with us on 2nd July to talk through a CPR (just an example not for consideration).  We have asked her what we could be doing and she is going to talk this through with us then, I think the limbo stage has kicked in and I am getting impatient, you would think I would be better at this waiting game by now.  Our SW also stated that she enquired about a little boy for us after our approval but the agency decided to go with a couple closer to them.  We are grateful that she seems to be keeping us in mind.    

On the good news side, we now have heard of some couples from our prep group being linked & Matched and we are so thrilled for them, it is so great to see good things come to those that truly deserve it.  

Maccer x


----------



## Maccer

Well we received the official letter yesterday, our SW must have chased it up.  Now to find our little one ....

Maccer x


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Congratulations maccer xxx


----------



## Maccer

Thanks Emma, Good luck with HS! 

Maccer x


----------



## Maccer

Quick update...


we were due to meet with our SW on Monday to discuss what we should be doing, if anything, however she had an emergency come up and had to cancel our appointment.  We emailed her asking a few questions so hopefully she will get back to us when she can. 


I must admit I am finding this period between approval and linking the hardest part of our journey so far.  I am trying to keep positive as we were only approved in May and I know others have been waiting a lot longer than we have.  so I need to take my own advice and 'suck it up'as they say.  


Hope everyone else is keeping well and your journeys are going smoothly.


Maccer xx


----------



## flickJ

Hi, sorry you are finding the waiting so hard ........... it must be so frustrating to arrange appointments and to have them cancelled      I can only imagine how hard it is for you, but hopefully soon you will have your family, and the wait will have been worth it


----------



## Maccer

Thanks so much Flickj, I hope we hear something soon too.  I am a bit concerned about when we will have a chance to meet with her next, DP  is working long hours at the moment due to the Olympics so it is going to be tricky but we will try and make a plan.  


Hope you are keeping well? 


Maccer xx


----------



## Maccer

Our meeting with our SW has been moved to 16th now.  We have asked about a few profiles that we have seen  on CWW so she may have some feedback on them.  We should go on the national register in about a months time so we I'll see if we get any feedback from there. 


Maccer xx


----------



## nutmeg

Keep strong, the waiting will all be worth while and you're so close the being there


----------



## Maccer

Thanks nutmeg, I know I need to learn to be more patient, when it's the right time then it will happen.  


We have moved our meeting with our sw from Monday to Thursday now as my Dp can't make Monday.  We also have a meeting on Wednesday night with our consortium and other approved adopters, so that should be interesting.  


I am running around looking after one of our dogs at the moment as he has had cruciate operation two weeks ago and it now looks like its infected, poor litlle angel, he is on anti biotics so hopefully he will be back to normal soon.  But I have had something else to focus on, it's not pleasant but it is keeping my mind from wondering about our little one, who I believe is out there waiting for us. 


Maccer xx


----------



## nutmeg

Aww your poor dog, hope he's better soon. Good luck this week.


----------



## Maccer

Hi All,

I haven't been on here for a while as I have been trying to keep my mind off 'the waiting'.  We finally have some good news though, we have been unofficially linked to a little boy and all going well he should be home with us by the end of January 2013.  I honestly didn't think we would ever get to this point.  Matching panel is only the first week of January and then intros start, we are meeting the foster careers this week and I cannot wait to hear more about him.  DP and I have been frantically painting the house as we won't have time to do any of it in December as my folks are here for Christmas.  I have so much to do at work too, but the good thing is I have figured out all my adoption leave, so slowly but surely our dreams are coming true.  

I hope everyone else is keeping well and sorry to those who have PM'd me, I am hoping to reply to everyone this week.

Maccer xx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Fantastic news maccer, congratulations xxxx


----------



## Billybeans

Fab news


----------



## Maccer

Thanks both,  I am completely over the moon!


We met the foster carers and they are really lovely and we got to see so many pictures of him and I am completely besotted.  We cannot wait to meet him. Next step matching panel and the intros in the new year.  So excited I don't know if I can focus on anything else at the moment I need to close everything off at work and do a decent handover.  


Thanks for the congrats, take care!


Maccer xxx


----------



## KJB1978

Congrats Maccer, we are both at the same stage and I am finding it very hard to focus on anything else either.


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

That is brilliant Maccer, congratulations     

Your must be overjoyed, I am so happy to read your news!! xxx


----------



## Maccer

Thanks so much KJB1978 and Lolly.  

KJB - I hope everything goes well for you too.  Congratulations!  So happy for you too.

Maccer xxx


----------



## Maccer

Quick update......


Well as of Wednesday we are officially linked with our little cub, our SW came back from the meeting very positive, according to her everyone that was there could see him with us and is fully supportive of the placement.  The only slight hiccup was a comment that my DP made about discipline which will probably be raised at the matching meeting in January but she is confident that once they hear our explanation they will be fine.  


So all set for a busy Christmas with my parents here from South Africa and then a busy but exciting start to 2013.  


Hope everyone else is keeping well.


Maccer x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Brilliant Maccer!! You must be over the moon!!  What a brilliant 2013 you will have.  And in the meantime Christmas will keep you busy, it'll be here before you know it!  Best of luck x x x x


----------



## Maccer

Thanks so much Lolly, been keeping up with your diary and you seem to be powering ahead, the lovely thing is you sound so positive, I hope you get through the next few steps quickly.     


Maccer X


----------



## Maccer

Update...
Well we have slightly over 3 weeks to go before matching panel and I am already so nervous, I know we wouldn't be going to panel if they didn't think we were a suitable match but it just doesn't help me sleep at night.   
Anyway we have chosen a school for little cub and completed all the forms required for Matching panel.  His bedroom is finally complete and it looks lovely, the only thing is it needs pictures or decals on the walls but until we know him a bit better we won't know what he would prefer, so we will wait a little on that.  I have completed all the paperwork required for my adoption leave at work and awaiting confirmation thats its all been processed, I am very lucky, people at work have been absolutely fantastic and really supportive.  It has been a busy few weeks both at work and at home but I know it will all be worth it if all goes according to plan.  My parents arrive this weekend and they will be here for a few weeks and I know they are going to keep me busy.  So I will sign off with wishing everyone a Merry Christmas and I hope that all your dreams and wishes come true in 2013.
Maccer xxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi honey, 
Just wanted to wish you the best of luck for matching panel I have everything crossed for you. 

Hugs xxxxxx


----------



## Maccer

Thanks Emma, the closer it gets the more nervous I get, but I suppose that is to be expected.
I hope you hear something soon honey.    
I will let you know how we get on.

Maccer xxx


----------



## Maccer

Can't sleep, matching panel tomorrow! Eeeek I just hope it all goes well!    

Maccer xxx


----------



## KJB1978

Good Luck for today!


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Good luck today honey thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Go for it Maccer, they will   you i'm sure


----------



## flickJ

All  the best for today, be thinking of you today


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Any news? 

Hugs xxxxx


----------



## Maccer

Hi All, 

Thanks for all the well wishes.  Sorry, it has been a long drive home but all worth it! We have been officially matched to our little cub.  Ratification is due to happen on Monday, planning meeting on Wednesday and we finally get to meet him on Thursday!  I have tears rolling down my face, I can't quite believe it but I am going to be a Mummy! 

Maccer xxx


----------



## Suzie

Oh fabulous  brings back fab memories 

Get ready for the best journey of your life


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Simply the best news, you are a mummy!! Congratulations doesnt seem enough, but congrats anyway!! (this is where I would insert a dancing smiley, possibly the one with pompoms, if my darn phone would let me!!) xxx


----------



## Maccer

Thanks so much ladies, still on such a high!  Have so much to do this weekend! Eeek.

Maccer xxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Congratulations mummy amazing news xxxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Whooooooooooooo!   Congratulations Mummy and Daddy x


----------



## crazyspaniel

How very exciting, congratulations!!! Xx


----------



## Maccer

Thanks so much everyone! Last day of work tomorrow.     At least I will have some time next week to do the finishing touches on his room.  I hope everyone's journey is going well.


Maccer xxx


----------



## nutmeg

Hope your last day of work went well, not long to go now


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Wow last day done how exciting. Hope you've got everything sorted. On count down now x x


----------



## Maccer

Hi all, 


Last day of work done and dusted, we meet little cub on Thursday with the planning meeting on Wednesday.  I am so nervous, what if he doesn't like us?  Will we be watched at every turn? So many things are running through my mind.  I am so excited but scared none the less.  Thanks for all your well wish messages they really do mean a lot to me.  Hope everything is progressing along nicely with everyone at has taken the time to read and post on my Diary.


Maccer xxx


----------



## KJB1978

Congrats Maccer, fingers crossed it all goes smoothly for you all x


----------



## Maccer

Thanks again everyone. we had the Planning meeting today and it went really well, intros tomorrow!  Eeek, so nervous and excited all at once.


Maccer xxxx


----------



## Suzie

Oh fab  have an amazing day !!


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Have an amazing day honey. 

Bet you won't be sleeping tonight  xxx


----------



## Maccer

Hi all, 

I  don't know if I will be able to update this diary every day of intros but I will try.

Day 1....

We met our little cub today, he is amazing & a very confident little boy.  He came running up to greet us then looked a bit unsure, his social worker introduced us and we got cuddles and he showed us around the house.  He hasn't stopped playing our intro DVD, in fact he played it at least 10 times whilst we were there, we also played with some puzzles and played hide and seek.  We are back there tomorrow for a bit longer and so looking forward to getting to know him a bit better! There were a few tears from little cub when we were leaving today which was sad to see but we reassured him that we will be back tomorrow.  I was so nervous before I met him but I feel so much better now, these next few weeks are going to tiring but I can't wait to bring him home. 

Thanks to all reading, this site has been great in proving support over the past years.

Maccer xxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Ah that's so lovely bless him playing the DVD over and over that is so cute. Can't believe he cried when you left that is such a good sign although it must have been a bit distressing. Have an amazing day tomorrow x


----------



## flickJ

Oh, I'm so happy for you all - you'll soon be such a wonderful family


----------



## nutmeg

Oh Maccer that sounds amazing, hope tomorrow is just as good. Do you stay for longer tomorrow? How long will your intros be?


----------



## Maccer

Thanks so much all, we are very lucky.  

Nutmeg- we have a bit longer tomorrow and then it increases quite a bit from the following day.  We think intros will be around 12 days all in all.  

Maccer xxx


----------



## Maccer

Day 2....


Well little one was waiting ever so patiently for us when we got there.  Apparently he had been nagging the foster carers about when we would arrive.  We spent 4 hours at the foster carers house today, we had to watch several shows of him dancing and playing.  We also built a toy truck together (Dad did most of the work), but he loved it. The next was playing on the wii and then it was time to go home.  He is such a bouncy lovely little boy, we hope this wont change too much once he is with us.  There were a few times where he has said that he didn't want us to leave but I am sure he is going to get sick of us soon.  Tomorrow we are with him for most of the day and hope to take him out for a bit, so if my energy levels allow me I will update then.  


Thanks for reading,


Maccer xxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Ah he just sounds like the cutest thing ever. Bet you're counting the hours till morning when you'll see him again.  x x


----------



## Maccer

Day 3 .... 


One of the best yet, don't get me wrong there were tears and upset times, which we got over quickly but I think the poor little cub is slowly realising what is happening.  He is still asking for his foster carers but also asking for us, which is progress.  We were there just before lunch, so we had lunch and then went out for a few hours to the local park.  It was so lovely, we then went back and had dinner with the foster carers, we did bath time and we even got to read him his bed time story.  It was a great day I am a little tired, tomorrow is a longer day, which I am looking forward to but know this is going to catch up with me soon, I must be living off adrenalin as I am not sleeping as much as I should be, my mind is racing. 


Anyway I better dash, thanks to all that are reading.


Maccer xxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Bet you had a lovely time at the park. Not surprised you can't sleep too exciting x x


----------



## Maccer

Thanks Gwyneth, it is too exciting, too much going on! 


Maccer xxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Awwww so lovely to read. I'm so happy for you. Enjoy tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Maccer

Day 4...


Well it didn't get off to the best of starts, we went to the local park and build a snowman which was wonderful but after a drink, we had to tell him off for something and he started crying and asking for his foster carers, we started to walk back and it was all forgotten.  We then had lunch at the foster carers and went to a soft play area for a few hours, we really had a great time.  Daddy was playing & laughing with little cub, their bond is really getting stronger, which is so lovely to see.  We have had dinner with the foster carers again, they really are such lovely people, we then did bath time but left them to do stories and bed time.  Lets hope the snow doesn't scupper our plans for tomorrow.


Thanks again that are reading,


Maccer xxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

How lovely to build a snowman its one of those daft things I dream of playing in the snow with my children little ones are so clever. They know to ask for someone else the moment they don't get everything their way little monkey. But a good sign that he's obviously a bright boy with a good understanding of people already. Enjoy tomorrow hope the weather doesn't spoil your plans x


----------



## gettina

Thought as I'm avidly reading, I'd like to pop on and say how amazing and strange and tiring and emotional this special time must be maccer! Thank you for sharing. Wishing you guys and your new little cub wonderful times together. X


----------



## MummyAuntieKatie

I've just read through all your posts, how exciting!  I'm hoping that one day you will be able to post about how intros with the dogs go as we also have 2 springers and are desperate to get it right so that the littlies have good experiences with the dogs. xx


----------



## Maccer

Thanks Gwyneth, Gettina and Katie.  He should get to meet our springers on Thursday and I cannot wait.  


Day 5...


Well we were up early to take him to nursery, it was a lovely fresh walk.  We then picked him up at midday and took little cub and Daddy for a haircut, which he loved.  We decided to go out for lunch and took a long walk around a ......, I wish I could say but I  don't want to give our location away.  Daddy was telling him interesting facts and he was ever so inquisitive, which was great, he is sure going to keep us on our toes, I need to update my general knowledge.  We then came back to our rented accommodation and had a fun time blowing bubbles and playing silly buggers, had dinner and then back to the foster carers for a bath and bed. All in all, it was a great day, he does keep asking for the foster carers but not as much as he has been.  I hope tomorrow goes just as well.  Will let you know. 


Thanks to all that are reading.


Maccer xxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

I love reading your updates honey so happy for you, can't wait to hear the next update xxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Lovely when does he come home? X x


----------



## Maccer

Thanks Emma, Gwyneth he comes home on Sunday ( fingers crossed).


Day 6...


Well today we went to an animal farm and an indoor play area.  We had a lovely time, I was allowed in the in the soft play area so we spent hours climbing and racing around like mad things, little cub has such a lovely laugh and I loved the fact that he was having such a good time chasing me around.  We came back to our rented accommodation and had a quiet time playing silly games, dinner and then back to the foster carers for bath and bed.  He is really starting to bond with us  and I know we have a long road ahead to get into our own little routine and to become a solid family unit but I am so in awe of this little cub and how well he seems to be doing, that might all change when he comes back to our home on Thursday, but we are taking it a day at a time at the moment as that's all we can really do.  


I am very tired but also quite emotionally tired, I miss being at home and I feel like we are under a microscope, which there is every reason to be as a little person's life is being considered, and I know I shouldn't complain as I know how lucky we are but I am looking forward to getting little cub home with us and settled.  Anyway enough of my moaning, thanks for reading, if you still are.


Maccer xxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Of course I'm still reading. 

Your not moaning honey you just want to get him home and create stability. 

Sending hugs hope you have a lovely day tomorrow xxxxx


----------



## nutmeg

Good luck tomorrow Maccer, it all seems to be going so well so far, so keeping everything crossed for you   
You do feel under the microscope and I felt almost like I was putting on a show, but he'll be home soon and you can all relax into your new roles and enjoy just "being"


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

It must be so emotionally draining especially being away from home on top of everything. Bet you can't wait for Sunday. Take care not long now nearly there x  x


----------



## Maccer

Thanks Emma, nutmeg and Gwyneth, I had a better night sleep so feel a bit better today but I am looking forward to getting home and that is why I am writing now.  


Day 7...


We had breakfast with little cub and the foster carers this morning, we then took little cub out for a bit and then we had to return back to the foster carer's house because we had our review.  Everyone seems really happy with the way things are going which is great,  we then came back to our rented accommodation and had some quiet time and to pack our things into the car, which little cub helped with.  We are now at a swimming pool and daddy and little one are having a blast in the water.  We will then be going back to the foster carers for dinner, bath time and bed before we make the long journey home.  Little cub is going to brought up to us tomorrow for a few hours, so he will get to see his new room and meet our two dogs which I am super excited about.  Well I better get off and watch little one swim his heart out, will post again tomorrow.  


Thanks again for all your support.


Maccer xxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

How exciting bet the dogs love him. It will be nice to have him in your own house x x


----------



## MummyAuntieKatie

Thank you so much for keeping this diary, it's wonderful to read it day by day.  Good luck for tomorrow with the dogs xx


----------



## Maccer

Day 8...


A bit of a strange day really, we made it home late last night and it was so lovely to sleep in our bed and to see our dogs.  We woke up early and unpacked some of little cub's stuff did a bit of a tidy up around the house and I dashed out to get us all something to nibble on for lunch.  The foster carers arrived with little cub around 1 and he got to meet our dogs, he was excited but also a bit apprehensive.  Daddy sat with him on the floor and played with the dogs and him and little one was in hysterics.  We then took him up to see his room, which he loved he went exploring and looking at the toys that we have bought him.  We then had lunch and had a bit of a natter about his new home.  Daddy then took little cub to the local park with the dogs and little cub was chasing the dogs around,  apparently having a whale of a time.  They came back and we had a little play but they had to leave as they had a long trip back to the foster carers, he gave the dogs a cuddle before he left, which was really cut to see.  Tomorrow he will be here in the afternoon and will be staying over night, he will get to meet his half sisters and they are so excited. 


I think this must be so over whelming for him and I know I have said it before but he seems to be okay.  He has his quiet moments in the car when travelling, so we think he is processing things, at least we hope he is.  Tomorrow should be a telling day.  


Thanks for all the comments and for reading.


Maccer xxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Maccer, thank you so much for updating daily, you must be so exhausted but it is lovely to read.  What a special time to look back on in the future.  You sound to all be doing amazingly, looooong may it continue.  have a great day tomorrow, you are nearly there


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Ah cuddling the dogs is so adorable. I really pray my baby dog will be good with little ones. He has coped well with my 2 year old nephew who is obsessed with him.

Try and get a good nights sleep because tomorrow you may be woken up by a crying cub that needs his Mummy.I dream of being woken by a child crying in the night


----------



## gettina

Wonderful steps being taken maccer and omg he's overnight tomorrow! Wow.


----------



## Maccer

Day 9....


A bit of a sad and happy day.  He arrived at ours around 1:30, apparently little cub had been a little tearful on the way back yesterday and this morning.  Although he seemed to be in good spirits when he arrived here, we had lunch and then played up in his room for a few hours.  He then met his elder sisters fom my DP's previous marriage, he was so excited and even gave them a little pressie.  They played on the wii together and had so much fun, he was giggling the whole way through.  We then had dinner and bath time and bed. 

We made sure he spoke to his foster carers before bedtime and then hoped that he would sleep soundly but it was not to be, he was very upset as he isn't used to sleeping upstairs by himself and I think our house is a bit quieter than the foster carers, poor little cub then fell asleep and then woke up crying.  He is now fast asleep upstairs so I hope he doesn't wake up again and manages together a good night sleep.  I really feel for the little one at the moment it must be so scary for him and I really hope he will be happy with us.  I spoke to his SW this morning and she is still really happy with the way things are going, I just want little cub to be happy and comfortable and I know that it will take time and again I need to be patient.

Thanks again for all your wonderful comments

Maccer xxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

He will be happy. Waking in the night is really normal. My Mum friend who is a SW says that a lot of adopted children take along time to sleep through because they have been abandoned a night on a regular basis and are really scared that no one is there for them. She also says crying although exhausting is a really good sign as it shows some trust and faith. A lot of children she places lie away terrified and alone as they don't believe there is any point to crying as no one will come. So although  its hard be glad that your little cub trusts you to come and comfort him x x


----------



## Maccer

Thanks Gwyneth, that is reassuring.


Day 10...


Well little cub woke up around 7 this morning, I can see that my little lay ins are a thing of the past.  We then watched a few cartoons and then went down for breakfast, he sat there merrily chatting away to both DP and I.  We then decided to go for a little walk to the park and he had a lovely time on the slides and swings.  We came back and his big sisters played with him for a bit on the wii.  We then had lunch and unfortunately it was then time to get him back to the foster carers.  So we left and he was a complete Angel in the car.  He is coming home tomorrow and I am so excited but also apprehensive as he is going to be very upset, it's going to be heart breaking to see.  Lots of cuddles for him tomorrow.  Wish us luck.  


Maccer xxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Awwwww that's fantastic honey, wishing you the best of luck for tomorrow can't wait to read your next update when he's home  xxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

It's going to be a tough day but it is the start of your and his future. So exciting sending  loads of positive vibes and hugs your way x


----------



## Suzie

Hope today goes as well as it can do for you all

I know the FC's will be upset but just remember that they will be so happy that he has a forever family  

Xx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Thinking of you today honey. Xxxxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Hoping today goes as well as it possibily can... You made it Maccer!!!


----------



## Maccer

Thanks Emma, Lolly, Suzie and Gwyneth.

Day 11... Moving in day

Well we set off early to go and pick up little cub, it felt like a longer journey than normal as I was very aprehensive as to how little cub would be.  We arrived at the foster carers and we could see he was upset so we collected all his stuff and said our farewells, it was heartbreaking to see but he seemed to be ok, once we were on the motorway.  I had a little bit of a tearful moment whilst on the road, I don't know if it was due to relief that it wasn't as bad as imagined it would be or to the fact that we finally have our little boy.  We got back home and his sisters were waiting at the door for him, he spent the afternoon bossying them about and demanding they play whatever he wanted to and they have loved every moment of it.  We also had our first family roast today and it was wonderful to have his little giggles and comments at the table.  Bed time was another tearful time but he is now soundly asleep and I hope he manages to have a lovely sleep as he is worn out.  
I don't know if I feel like a Mum just as of yet but I think that will come with time.  So that is our intros journey completed, thanks to all that have commented and read my posts.  To anyone that is starting out on the adoption path, it really is worth it so stick at it and Good luck.  I will be keeping up to date with your diaries and posting here from time to time.
Maccer xxxx


----------



## MummyAuntieKatie

What a wonderful diary, thanks so much for sharing, and congratulations at having your wee man home xxx


----------



## crazyspaniel

Ah congratulations, enjoy every minute xx


----------



## gettina

Many many many congratulations maccer.
Feel like it or not, you are a mum!  
Hope little cub settles in as well as can be. I'm guessing if there's an element of two steps forward, one back, that would be pretty normal?
Good luck, well done and keep us posted. 
Gettina x


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Amazing 

Congratulations Macca you've done it your a mummy. 

Enjoy every second of it. 

Thanks for sharing you introduction journey with us. 

Hugs xxxx


----------



## KJB1978

Well done Maccer!

Thanks for sharing, it's been invaluable as we start introductions next monday and its been great to hear about the highs and lows x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

You've made it and have done amazingly well. He is a brave and strong little cub and will do you proud. It will take time but you are a Mummy. Not only a Mummy but one who has been certified fit to parent  by the highest standards. Enjoy the rest of your life it starts now x x


----------



## Maccer

Thanks Katie, crazy spaniel, Gettina, Emma, KJB1978 & Gwyneth.  You have all been so supportive and it has been so lovely to log on and to see your wonderful comments.  Good luck next week KJB1978, I am sure it will go really well, your child's foster carers sound lovely.  


Little cub is settling in well, there have been a few emotional moments but I think I would be more worried if he wasn't tearful & missing his foster carers.  Thanks again for your support.


Maccer xxx


----------



## Suzie

Maccer I still sometimes think to myself am I really a mummy  and I have two now  

Think after waiting so long it just takes a bit of time to get used to. Have a great next few weeks bonding 

X


----------



## Maccer

Update....


Well it has been 3 weeks since little cub came home and it has been a combination of highs and lows, he is such a lovely little boy and he has pushed the boundaries but that is to be expected.


Today was the first day I felt like a mum and I feel so lucky to be his mum.  it's been hard but I can honestly say I love our little cub with all my heart.  He is resilient and so so brave but loves cuddles and he has recently started saying 'I love you' which just makes my heart melt.  Today he came down with a bit of a cold and fell asleep on me and for that hour, I could not take my eyes off him. 


I know we still have a long way to go but we have made a good start, we have our last weekly review tomorrow and I can't wait to apply for the AO.  


I haven't had a chance to check in on anyone else but will do soon, I hope you are all keeping well.


Maccer xxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Ah that is so beautiful can't believe he says love you already. Great to hear from you again. Glad he's so cuddly that's gorgeous. Get that AO rolling hey bring on the rest of your lives x x x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

It sounds like you are doing so well, congratulations mummy!  Get used to it, you certainly are one    And those 3 words   so special!!!  

Hoping all continues to progress well and you all settle nicely into family life.  Looking forwrad to future updates


----------



## bluedreams

Hi Maccer.

Didn't want to read and run.  You just made me grin! Cant wait til we are at that stage, such a special relationship already. 

Congrats xx


----------



## Maccer

its been a while since I have been on here but I thought it was time for an update....

Tomorrow it will be 12 weeks since little cub came home, it seems to have flown by.  We have had 2 lac reviews along with all the social worker visits and everyone is really happy with the way he has settled in and are thrilled with the way he has progressed since coming to us. We applied for the Adoption order last week and I cannot wait for it all to be offical.  
There have been the usual ups and downs and at times I still do feel that I am babysitting but I think that may change once the order has come through.  He is making friends in the area and really socialises well with other children, he is a sensitive soul and loves everyone, the attachment to my DP and I seems to be forming quite well, obviously it takes time, he loves his cuddles and often says 'I love you mummy' and I think this has all helped with the attachement.  My little man has been through so much in his life but he is an amazing little person that still believes in human kindness and love and that is why I am in awe of him, everyday he surprises me more and more.  

I have followed most of the training that we have been lucky to receive through our la and it has been a great help in forming the important bonds.  I must say that there were times during our HS that I didn't understand why our sw said certain things and the way she did things but I have really valued her help and advice when we have had the odd hiccup over the past few weeks, she has even commented about how relaxed I am which was lovely to hear.  I know that little cub was meant to be our child,  everything that we went through was really worth it.  

Just before intros our sw asked whether we would have been ready for a child any earlier than at that point and to be honest when we take a step back and look at our lives post approval in may 2012, we probably would have found a way to be ready but we were really 100% ready in January.  Our lives will never be the same again and I love that,  I feel complete now and the last piece of our puzzle is here and he is amazing.  To all that are starting out or waiting for the phone call (and still reading my ramblings), please just keep positive, it will happen at the right time.    

Anyway I could ramble on for hours,  I hope everyone is doing really well, thanks for reading.

Maccer xx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Awww what a lovely read thankyou so much for updating.

Hope you get your court order soon. 

Hugs xxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

So lovely to hear x


----------



## Maccer

Hello,

Me again... Well I loved documenting our last little adventure and its a lovely feeling reading it again and knowing that it all turned out so well for us, we have a wonderful, cheeky little one.  

So I am starting to post again as we have officially entered stage 1 of adopting number 2.  We just received confirmation from our LA that we have started stage 1.  This process is different to the process we experienced with our little man and to make things a bit more challenging, its the first time our LA are going through this process with second time adopters.  So this is going to be interesting, I am hoping it won't take the full 8 months to get approved but we will see what happens, I know from our last journey the timings worked out just right so I hope that rings true for this time round.  

Hope everyone is keeping well?

Maccer x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Amazing news congratulations xxx


----------



## Maccer

Thanks Mummy DIY Diva! 


Just an update....


We are now in stage 1 of the process, yippee!  We have had our DBS & medicals done, all our referees have completed and sent back their references and we had a second adopters workshop today.  So now all that is left to do in stage 1 is for our social worker to go and meet with some of our referees and then hopefully we make it through to stage 2!  Fingers crossed.  


It seems to be going really smoothly at the moment and I am thrilled, we had such a long process last time that I really hope it goes quicker this time.  


Our little one is also coming to terms with the idea of getting a little brother and we are drip feeding him information when and if appropriate.    I am getting excited again and cannot wait to get to stage 2.  Our social worker is away for the next couple of weeks and then we are off for 2 weeks too so September is a great start and means we should be at panel by December 2014!  Eeek  Exciting.  Hope you are all keeping well! 


Maccer xx


----------



## Maccer

Just to update ....


The whole process hasn't gone as quickly as we were hoping.  Our social worker was signed off for a while.  So we were assigned another social worker after 6 weeks but after a few more weeks our original social worker has returned and we are now back with her.  


Most references have been done, just waiting on one from my other halfs manager, which should be done this week.  Our little one has been asked if he would like a little brother , he loved drawing with our social worker but he got a bit emotional as he doesn't really enjoy having them in our house, so it was a tough day for him.  


Our PAR, chronology and pet surveys have been done.  We have had 2 out of 3 home study sessions, the last one is on Monday (3rd November) and I can honestly say that this is the last home study session we will have to do which comes with its own emotions I suppose.  


Then we go to panel on 11th December 2014.  Hopefully we can then start looking for our littler one.    Our social worker is taking us to panel but then will be retiring.  I am a bit apprehensive about this as she knows us so well so when it comes to searching for a child she would be a great judge of what we can and can't cope with.  Oh well we will just have to see what happens.  


Just a brief summary of what has happened and what is coming up, sorry if it's all over the place.


Maccer xxx


----------



## Maccer

Just received an email from our social worker and we now are going to panel on 4th December and not 11th.  We haven't seen our finished Par as of yet which is concerning but I am hoping we will see it tomorrow and sign it off by the end of this week.  Who knows...


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Hope you're happy with it great news good luck hunting for your lo in the new year xx


----------



## Maccer

Thanks mummy DIY Diva, we received it late on Friday and we were very happy with it. We signed it and gave it to her this morning. She has said some really nice things about us. 

Our SW is due to retire on 19th December, so after our panel date. We will miss her but the good news is she is handing us over to the SW who did our second opinion visit when we went through the process the first time and she is lovely. 

Part of me can't believe we are going to panel again in just over 2 weeks but I am so looking forward to the next part of our journey.

Maccer xxxx


----------



## Handstitchedmum

Very exciting time, Maccer. I hope panel goes well and you find your match soon!


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Exciting but challenging times.  Hope your match is quick xx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Wonderful news, wishing you a very positive panel and a quick match for lovely little one number two!!


----------



## Maccer

Thanks handstichedmum, Mummy DIY Diva and Lolly.  I have not liked waiting for this but I know that we might have a very long wait after tomorrow if we get approved!  I am glad the date has finally arrived!


----------



## Tw1nk82

Good luck tomorrow maccer xx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Looking forward to a good news update x


----------



## Maccer

Thanks Mummy DIY Diva & Twink.  

We have been approved, they didn't even wait for us to leave the room,  they told us at the end.  They wanted more of a conversation than anything else, I really think our PAR was so well written by our SW that we didn't need to go through much with them.  

Now for the wait..... I hate this bit! 

Maccer xx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Many congratulations!! Sounds a very positive experience, I hope your wait is a short one!


----------



## Tw1nk82

Congratulations i hope ours is like that next week. Hope the wait for your lo isnt too long xxxx


----------



## Sq9

Congratulations. I hope you have a short wait to find littlie number 2


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Great news I feel your pain the waiting sent me crazy xxx


----------



## Maccer

Thanks so much everyone, we are so happy.  It was a very positive experience, I hope you have the same too Twink.  

We were told that there are a long list of adopters now so we may be in for a long wait.  It felt like ages last time and it was only 7 months!  Oh well what will be will be! 

Maccer
Xxxx


----------



## Maccer

We have been ratified, it took 6 weeks the last time but only 7 days this time!


I did chase on Friday and our social worker chased for us today and she emailed me late this afternoon to say it's all gone through! So thrilled. 


So I have signed up for adoption link but want to really focus on Christmas now and start looking in the new year.  


Maccer xxx


----------



## Maccer

Hello,

Well we had a visit from our new SW last week and she spent some time getting to know our little one, she also kind of explained what is going on with the national adoption register.  Strangely enough though we were sent 2 profiles yesterday but sad to say they wouldn't fit into our family unit.  so we keep looking but I am not obsessed with adoption link just yet. 

Today marks 2 years since little cub came home, I feel like he has been here forever and to see the way he has grown both emotionally and physically makes me so proud.  He has also been discharged from speech therapy after so long he has done us all proud.  My little cub is growing up so quickly.  I can't wait for him to become a big brother.

Anyway I need stop rabbiting on.  

Maccer


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Congratulations little cub on his fabulous speaking skills. Saying no is hard but I'm a big bbeliever that adoption parenting is tough so the exact match is vital to sucess. Hope cub number 2 is prowling their way over to you soon xx


----------



## Maccer

Thanks Mummy DIY Diva, I am hoping we find our little one soon too.

We received another link from the adoption register today and well its a no again.  I always feel horrible saying 'no' but for some reason I am finding it harder this time than last.  After speaking to our SW we think a child a bit younger would suit us best though.  I thought I was being silly as this child was only a few months from what we have put down as our ideal age but I feel like I missed out on so much with our little cub and would really like our new little one to be a bit younger. 

My OH however isn't really fussed and I think that make it a bit harder as its really me saying no on this little one and not us.  
Anyway the search continues.

Maccer xx


----------



## Maccer

Sooo......
Almost 2 years after approval, 3 years almost to the day after we were linked to little cub, we are now linked to another little one.  It seems to be following the same timeline as it did with little cub with matching happening the beginning of January and intros towards the end.  We are thrilled, nervous but obviously excited.  There are so many appointments planned over the coming months to find out more about his medical history and past but we met with the foster carer today and she was really lovely and shared some photos as well as some stories.  She really brought him to life for us.  So we begin our journey for another little one.  It's going to be a busy Christmas period.  

Maccer xx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Massive congratulations xx


----------



## Maccer

Thank you! We are attending a child appreciation day next week with medical advisor, planning meeting and a nursery visit all in the diary for December. It's going to be a busy month. Xx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Very exciting times what a fab xmas pressie xx


----------



## Maccer

Well after a few ups and downs as well as a postponement we are now set to meet our little one tomorrow under fostering to adopt.  Hopefully matching panel can happen soon and things can be a little more finalised.  We are very excited about tomorrow and we believe our little one is excited to meet us too.  I am sure the nerves will kick in soon.  So as I updated my diary when we met our little cub, I will try and do the same this time round.  

Maccer xx


----------



## Maccer

What an amazing day, His FC called us yesterday and was worried because he kept talking about my partner and son but not really me.  But the first thing he did was run up to me and give me a massive hug.  We played for hours and had fun rolling on the floor and lots of tickles.  His FC is lovely and we are really looking forward to getting to know him after such an emotional few weeks.  

Day 1 done, so excited for tomorrow!


----------



## Maccer

Day 2...

What a lovely but exhausting day.  We went to a park for a while which was wonderful as we didn't have to be stuck in the house all day.  The FC is truly lovely and is letting us get involved where possible.  He is bossying us around already but also is trying to push some buttons which is a good sign. Poor thing is probably really confused as to what's going on. He is very on the go and doesn't slow down, so is going to keep me on my feet.  Looking forward to tomorrow.  

Maccer xx


----------

